# Be careful out there!



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Sad story in the Trib today. Please be careful.

http://www.sltrib.com/news/ci_6924909


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thats sad. yep guys/gals becarful out there and have fun and injoy the hunt.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Man I really hate to read stuff like that. He was just doing what a lot of us have been doing the past few months by making sure our mloaders are good to go. Mloaders are just as dangerous as any other gun out there which a lot of people don't believe, and they can sure do a lot of damage. I always try to be carefull and extra cautious, however, this story will help me try even harder, thanks for sharing it.

Uman


----------

